# Cargador para un banco de baterias



## laurita_22g (Jul 3, 2010)

hola amigos foreros, aqui les pengo con un nuevo problema.. tengo un banco de baterias con 3baterias de 12voltios a 600amp. las he conectado en paralelo para que me de un total de 1800amp. ahora bien necesio construir un cargador, los que he encontrado dan un amp maximo de 5A. mi idea es diseñar uno, la alimentacion seria de 120v, he leido que para cargar baterias de 80amp con uno cargador de 5amp funciona bien, pero cuando es un banco de baterias nose como seria el proceso..? saludos de venezuela


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2010)

Para cargar una batería se necesitan 2 valores de corriente, una de "Carga" y una de "Flote" o mantenimiento.
La corriente de "Carga" repone el consumo que se ha producido en tu batería y la corriente de "Flote" mantiene la batería cargada reponiendo las pérdidas naturales de estas.
En tu caso una corriente de "Carga" aceptable sería de unos *200A a 500A*, según la velocidad necesaria para "Recargar" y una corriente de "Flote" de unos 2A.

Ahora viene la pregunta: ¿ Tienes experiencia como para armar un circuito que maneje esa corriente ?


----------



## laurita_22g (Jul 4, 2010)

la verdad no tengo el suficiente conocimiento para diseñar ese tipo de cargador.. si tienes una idea de como hacerlo se te agradeceria.. .. yo estoy intentando hacer uno.. cuando pueda lo adjunto para que lo revises a ver q*UE* opinas.. gracias


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola, te comento que para cargar un banco de baterias es mas recomendable hacerle un cableado con switches o un dispositivo que las ponga en serie, asi es mas facil cargarlas con un cargador de solo unos 60 amp. luego para uso las puedes regresar al sistema paralelo, te recomiendo que se puede poner las baterias en serie y cargarlas con un generador de carro de 12 v. y 60 amp modificado para anular el regulador de tension exitandolo directamente de esa manera puedes hacerlo generar el voltaje necesario para cargar el sistema en serie siempre monitoreando el voltaje y el amperaje, la regulacion se puede hacer variando las R.P.M.del motor , comenta que uso le das a ese banco de baterias tan grande, saludos


----------



## luis18251 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola a todos los forestales, tengo una duda con respecto al diseño de cargador de bateria,
quiero hacerme un un cargador de bateria para una bateria de 12v/600amp,

mi pregunta es ¿ cuanto de corriente debe botar o generar mi cargador de bateria para cargar una bateria de 12v/600amp?
 y cuanto se demora en cargar una bateria ?


desde ya agradesco sus comentarios 
atte

luis

buen dia


----------



## José Rivero (Sep 27, 2010)

hola luis18251, te comento que se necesita el 10% de la capacidad de la bateria o sea tu cargador debe tener capacidad de entregar 60 amp.para una carga total en 12 horas aprox. el tiempo real de carga depende de cuan descargada este la bateria, comenta en que usas una bateria tan grande. saludos
o es que se trata de varias baterias en paralelo, agradeceria comentes las caracterizticas de las baterias


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 27, 2010)

600A debe ser la corriente de arranque en frío, el dato que falta es la capacidad en Ah, probablemente 60Ah.


----------



## ejunior1 (Dic 8, 2010)

Hello !

I'm from Brazil and I need to develop a source AC-DC output voltage of 13.8V with a current above 60A. Does anyone have a complete project to provide me or even help me in developing this project.
I need that power supply to use it as a battery charger.
I need this charger works with operating voltage 90-245 volts 60Hz with output of 13.8 to 14v and the current 60-120A our more


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 8, 2010)

Necesitas una conmutada de 1680 W Half-Bridge o Full-Bridge, espero que tengas alguna experiencia en conmutadas.
Tu Inglés es bastante bueno, pero podes escribir en Portugués si querés, no hay drama.


----------



## ejunior1 (Dic 8, 2010)

bem, preciso de uma fonte de alimentacao AC-DC tipo SMPS para usa-la como carregador de baterias, mas que ela tenha uma tensao de 13.8 a 14v com corrente acima de 60A.
Gostaria muito se encontrasse um projeto completo ja para comecar a montagem do circuito, voce tem algum projeto que possa me ajudar nesse sentido?


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 9, 2010)

¿Tenes que cargar 1 sola batería de 60-200 Ah o es un banco de baterías en paralelo de 600-2000 Ah?
El circuito de carga requiere una corriente de solo 1/10 C y 12 horas para cargar...


----------



## ejunior1 (Dic 9, 2010)

eu preciso de uma fonte de alimentacao com corrente de saida de 60, 100, 150 e 200A
Essa fonte sera utlizada em som automotivo, para alimentar amplificadores e ao mesmo tempo carregar bateria.

E preciso muito da sua ajuda para desenvolver esse projeto.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 9, 2010)

¿Cuantos amplificadores? ¿2400 W RMS tenes en amplificadores?
¡¿Una sola batería?! ¿De que capacidad?
Para mi estas confundiendo la corriente [A] con la capacidad de la batería [Ah]. De ser así, no tenes los conocimientos mínimos indispensables para encarar este proyecto, conviene que compres el cargador hecho: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-98016405-cargador-de-bateria-black-and-decker-bbc30-garantia-local-_JM_ Brasil


----------



## ejunior1 (Dic 9, 2010)

preciso de uma fonte que forneça 13 a 14 volts com corrente constante de 60A.

entrada de 90 a 245V AC e 60Hz


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 9, 2010)

No te creo, no me respondiste las preguntas.


----------



## ejunior1 (Dic 9, 2010)

nao sei ainda qts amplificadores irei utilizar.

Eu preciso de um projeto completo de uma fonte do tipo SMPS 
entrada de 90 a 245 volts e saida de 13 a 14 volts com corrente de 60A.
Somente isso


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 9, 2010)

Es importante, si tenes un amplificador de 60+60 W RMS, solo necesitas 10 A no 60 A, y para una batería de 65 Ah solo necesitas otros 6 A, no se justifica los 60 A.


----------



## ejunior1 (Dic 9, 2010)

para os primeiros testes, vou utliizar 2 amplificadores de 10kw = 20 kw


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 9, 2010)

¡Lo tenes que conocer entonces a maravillasaudio!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2010)

laurita_22g dijo:


> hola amigos foreros, aqui les pengo con un nuevo problema.. tengo un banco de baterias con 3baterias de 12voltios a 600amp. las he conectado en paralelo para que me de un total de 1800amp. ahora bien necesio construir un cargador, los que he encontrado dan un amp maximo de 5A. *mi idea es diseñar uno,* la alimentacion seria de 120v, he leido que para cargar baterias de 80amp con uno cargador de 5amp funciona bien, pero cuando es un banco de baterias nose como seria el proceso..? saludos de venezuela


 
buenisimo , para ir viendolo.








laurita_22g dijo:


> la verdad no tengo el suficiente conocimiento para diseñar ese tipo de cargador.. si tienes una idea de como hacerlo se te agradeceria.. .. yo estoy intentando hacer uno.. cuando pueda lo adjunto para que lo revises a ver q*UE* opinas.. gracias


 
ah.................entonces , como es la cosa ??¿Ç
queres diseñarlo o que te lo hagan ????







Nilfred dijo:


> ¡Lo tenes que conocer entonces a maravillasaudio!


 
post 19 y laurita no puso su intento de "diseño"
3 de julio o sea 3 - 7 - 2010 
y estamos a x-12-2010 ........5 meses despues..........150 dias.......... me encanta como arrementen en lso foros con "quiero diseñar algo , voy a ser al creadora " ...........¿ alguien tiene un circuito para pasarme lo ? 
que querra decir "diseñar " -..........voy a ir a mirar en la wiki.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 9, 2010)

luis18251 dijo:


> Hola a todos los forestales, tengo una duda con respecto al diseño de cargador de bateria,
> quiero hacerme un un cargador de bateria para una bateria de 12v/600amp,
> 
> mi pregunta es ¿ cuanto de corriente debe botar o generar mi cargador de bateria para cargar una bateria de 12v/600amp?
> ...



Un simple cargador de12 Voltios y  6 Amperios te cargará esa batería en 10 horas. Si quieres que te la cargue en cinco horas, necesitarás uno de 12 Voltios y 12 Amperios (Mucho más caro).

Recuerda que cuando la batería llegue a 13,85 voltios (con el cargador desconectado de la batería) es que ya llegó a su carga máxima y no debes seguir dándole carga para que no se sulfate.

Cuando la uses, no dejes que la tensión de la batería baje de 10,5 Voltios porque se deteriora rapidamente. Debes darle carga otra vez hasta que llegue a los 13,85 V.


----------



## carlos zamora (Dic 3, 2012)

ejunior1 dijo:


> nao sei ainda qts amplificadores irei utilizar.
> 
> Eu preciso de um projeto completo de uma fonte do tipo SMPS
> entrada de 90 a 245 volts e saida de 13 a 14 volts com corrente de 60A.
> Somente isso



olá amigo!!! ce ta precisando para trío elétrico o carregador?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2012)

carlos zamora dijo:


> olá amigo!!! ce ta precisando para trío elétrico o carregador?



yo para un trio electrico me hacen falta 2 promotoras de alguna expo de electricidad , o de electronica, o de cualquier cosa.
pero que sean promotoras jovenes.
ellas :.................. 2 
yo que soy tecnico 1 
----------------------
igual......................3 o sea el trio 

yo hago de cargador, carregador , aguantador y dador .


----------

